# Book



## Cthulhu (Nov 23, 2001)

Just a quick heads up to check the Library forum for a JKD book I ran across.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

Bibliophile that I am, I have added a number of JKD books to my shelf since starting to study it in January.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Bibliophile that I am, I have added a number of JKD books to my shelf since starting to study it in January. *



Which JKD books do ya got?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *Which JKD books do ya got?
> *



  The Tao of Jeet Kune Do, Lee
  Bruce Lee's Fighting Method, Vol. I-IV, Lee and Uyehara
  The Bruce Lee Library, Vol. I-V, ed. by Little
  Jeet Kune Do: Its Concepts and Philosophies, Vunak
  Jeet Kune Do: Entering to Trapping and Grappling, Hartsell
  Jun Fan/Jeet Kune Do: The Textbook, Kent and Tackett
  Jeet Kune Do Kickboxing, Kent and Tackett

Possibly not "true" JKD materials but closely related:

  Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense, Lee
  Anatomy of a Streetfight, Vunak
  Bruce Lee: Artist of Life, ed. by Little

Plus a bunch of Wing Chun books.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 4, 2002)

If you're interested in Wing Chun books, I highly recommend Complete Wing Chun by Chu, Ritchie, and Wu and Yuen Kay-San Wing Chun Kuen by Ritchie.  Both, despite not being particularly heavy on page numbers, have loads of information on Wing Chun branches other than the Yip Man branch the vast majority of martial artists are familiar with.  The first book has info on several systems, including Yip Man Wing Chun, covering: history and development, basic movements, forms and training, and concepts and principles.  The second book deals strictly with the Yuen Kay-San branch of Wing Chun, which was covered in the first book.  This isn't surprising since the author of the second book was a co-author on the first.

I plan on doing a review of Yuen Kay-San Wing Chun Kuen soon, since I've just finished reading it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks, I look forward to seeing the review.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 4, 2002)

You have to get Larry Hartsell's second book countering to entering trapping and grappling. A very good book.

Bob Thomas:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *You have to get Larry Hartsell's second book countering to entering trapping and grappling. A very good book. *



I have seen it but don't have it. It goes to the question: How different are the various "streams" of JKD? I study under a PFS instructor and am unsure how well the material from these other instructors will apply.


----------

